# Most Flexible Boots?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

buy some sorels and a roll of duct tape


----------



## justin1287 (Jan 29, 2018)

.....and, I already have duct tape! 

Maybe someday companies will realize that not everyone wants to look like a box while flying through the air.

I think I saw somewhere that the Thirtytwo Groomer Fast Track Snowboard Boots have a 1/10 flex.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

You could take a look at the K2 Taro Tamai snowsurfing boots.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Alonzo said:


> You could take a look at the K2 Taro Tamai snowsurfing boots.


Exactly what I was about to post, but that price tag...


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m guessing they still make burton motos. Like wearing bedroom slippers. Put your orthopedist in your contacts now.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Taro Tamais. Or I think Deeluxe is either going to make or is now making a snowsurf boot.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Deeluxe made one for noboard/snowsurf, Footloose, but kinda doubt it's good for strapping in unless the straps and highback is made to fit really comfy. The Taro is nice, lotsa forward flex but more support back and sideways than Sorels. Some rentals actually still have the old Airwalk and Northwave soft boots, and tbh they are prolly almost like the Footloose by now.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Look on eBay for some old Airwalks.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a pair of Vans Shaun Palmer signature series, size 10, that are like throwing a hot dog down a hallway. Yours for $100 for the vintage factor! >


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

I saw some documentary sort of thing posted on youtube in which I learned that the great Damian Sanders, whom could arguably be considered a "baron of boning," donned hard boots in the era around 1990, despite his penchant for contorting and poking his board in all manner of radical positions.

However... I wasn't around then and suspect that maybe the standards of boot stiffness have shifted over the years. So maybe what was "hard" then is "softer" today. I do not know; maybe someone who was around then does. It was interesting to hear of, anyhow-- the idea that maybe one COULD bone out grabs in hard boots. I'm only just getting introduced to the bear basics of grabs myself, but really think the "boned" grabs look fun and cool. Definitely would like to do them at a point when I'm comfortable getting more air time.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

So... softer boots are better in deep pow? Please excuse my noobness!

And, uhm... I really don't reckon they'd make anything like the Taro Tamais (that pricetag tho!) for women, eh?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Most cheap soft boots with an articulated cuff have a similar flex to the Taro. What you usually don't get is a good liner, supportive rubber sole, boa, durability and so on, along with that soft flex. 

In powder, you don't put as much strain on your feet from edge pressure, you can manipulate and slash the snow more, which is why alot prefer soft flex and surfy feel, you can even ride without highbacks without getting too tired. Softer boots are obviously alot easier to walk around in, specially with snowshoes.

Seeing a trend of softer highend boots now.


----------



## MR. (Oct 9, 2015)

I have over 40 days on my 16/17 Taros. Prior to these boots I was in a pair of K2 Enders which were also pretty soft. The Taros are really comfortable, and so far have been holding up really well (much better than the Enders). They also seem to be pretty warm. I was a little worried when I first got the Taros because the liner uses the same Velcro closure system as the rest of the K2 boots, but they don't have the boa to pull the heel down. I thought I would have a lot of heel lift, but nope. 
I can't say if they're worth the $, but they work for me so I will be buying another pair when these do wear out (hopefully during an end of the year sale).


----------



## justin1287 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks for all the comments. I'm starting to think that no one currently makes what I'm looking for and will probably have to buy some used boots. 

The Burton Stumpys from 2007 are advertised as being a 1/10 for stiffness. Unfortunately I wear a size 14 shoe so I will have to find a 13 or 14 and they are already super difficult to find in the first place. I like the idea of a boot that isn't too old as I would like a decently small foot print. 

Luckily I should be getting a new board in the mail in a few days that is custom, so I designed it to be wider than anything on the market. 

Being a tall old schooler puts me in a situation where it is very difficult to find things I like to ride.

Does anyone know a good place to buy old gear? I haven't been able to even find Stumpys on ebay. I'm thinking about trying to get Burton to go through an old warehouse for me at this point.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

if the 32 Lashed is too stiff for you, i'm jealous of your flip flop and ugg boot lifestyle


----------



## WideRanger (Feb 18, 2018)

*Soft for pow*



Rip154 said:


> Most cheap soft boots with an articulated cuff have a similar flex to the Taro. What you usually don't get is a good liner, supportive rubber sole, boa, durability and so on, along with that soft flex.
> 
> In powder, you don't put as much strain on your feet from edge pressure, you can manipulate and slash the snow more, which is why alot prefer soft flex and surfy feel, you can even ride without highbacks without getting too tired. Softer boots are obviously alot easier to walk around in, specially with snowshoes.


Yes, that's exactly it! The way I want to ride powder is a lot like carving on a downhill skateboard - legs as straight as possible, feet flatter, and ankles flexed. Stiff boots force me to bend my knees more on heelside carves; it's a bad feeling. 

I've been riding the Taro Tamai boots this winter -- they're the only modern boots I've found that have supposedly softer flex but also higher end features like boa and rubber soles. But I still think they are too stiff for my preference. They're ok but I'd love to find an even flexier boot. 

I've tried other so-called flexy boots recommended in other threads/forums, including Thirtytwo 86 FT, Vans Encore, and a few others -- they're all stiff as hell. Not really interested in the low-end foam-soled boots which would get ripped to shreds pretty quickly in the backcountry, though I may have to go that route anyways.

Why are snowboard boots so damn stiff nowadays? Also, what's with this common concept that flexy boots are for beginners and park riders, while super stiff boots are for expert mountain riders? Such BS... Some of us have been riding big mountain lines for decades with flexy boots and love it that way.

I'm thinking of trying out Sorels as a last resort. Does anybody do this still? Seems like they'd be too unsupportive though. (Flex is different than support).

Any other ideas for super flexy boots with rubber soles?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

WideRanger said:


> I'm thinking of trying out Sorels as a last resort. Does anybody do this still? Seems like they'd be too unsupportive though. (Flex is different than support).
> 
> Any other ideas for super flexy boots with rubber soles?


You could put a snowboard boot liner inside a sorrel, one that has the liner lacing attached. Should help with support and heel-hold etc but still allow the softness of the Sorel. 

I know I can't do it. I've fucked my ankles too many times in too many different ways that I wouldn't get through half a day. If it was just powder surfing sure, but anything firm or any jumps or drops and I'd be out


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Synathidy said:


> I saw some documentary sort of thing posted on youtube in which I learned that the great Damian Sanders, whom could arguably be considered a "baron of boning," donned hard boots in the era around 1990, despite his penchant for contorting and poking his board in all manner of radical positions.
> 
> However... I wasn't around then and suspect that maybe the standards of boot stiffness have shifted over the years. So maybe what was "hard" then is "softer" today. I do not know; maybe someone who was around then does. It was interesting to hear of, anyhow-- the idea that maybe one COULD bone out grabs in hard boots. I'm only just getting introduced to the bear basics of grabs myself, but really think the "boned" grabs look fun and cool. Definitely would like to do them at a point when I'm comfortable getting more air time.


He used to modify the hell out of them to make them softer. A lot of splitboarders do similar modifications to alpine touring ski boots to give them more forward, medial and lateral flex.


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

WideRanger said:


> Yes, that's exactly it! The way I want to ride powder is a lot like carving on a downhill skateboard - legs as straight as possible, feet flatter, and ankles flexed. Stiff boots force me to bend my knees more on heelside carves; it's a bad feeling.
> 
> I've been riding the Taro Tamai boots this winter -- they're the only modern boots I've found that have supposedly softer flex but also higher end features like boa and rubber soles. But I still think they are too stiff for my preference. They're ok but I'd love to find an even flexier boot.
> 
> ...


Yes, if I am just doing a couple o runs (small family type ski resort ten minutes from the house) then I sometimes take those runs in Sorels...but I am using ancient and very stiff drake bindings with them though...very comfy and it works. Sorels are useful anyways...why not try a new pair and a set of stiff bindings for a run or two and see how that works for you? Demo the bindings and at worst you just have a new set of useful for winter Sorels...


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Get some Ride Insano's. Those are way soft boots.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Gnarly said:


> Get some Ride Insano's. Those are way soft boots.


Not really funny


----------

